# The formation of Quinta Essentia Lodge.



## Traveling Man (Apr 14, 2011)

At the Grand Lodge of Connecticut Annual Communication on April 4th, 2011, a dispensation was granted for the formation of Quinta Essentia Lodge.
 Connecticutâ€™s first European concept Lodge


----------



## tomasball (Apr 14, 2011)

A couple of questions come to mind.  I see that one of their points is that they require ritual excellence.  Inasmuch as they say they will meet in a private room at a restaurant, do they propose to initiate, pass and raise masons in that setting?  Or borrow a lodgeroom somewhere else when they need to do ritual?

They make a point of stressing high dues.  Are these dues used to acquire these meeting/dining venues, or what?


----------



## Traveling Man (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's their charter  Strange as their charter reads a Traditional Observance Lodge; not an E.C. lodge. (In reality; (IMNSHO) the two are not mutually exclusive).


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tomasball said:


> A couple of questions come to mind.  I see that one of their points is that they require ritual excellence.  Inasmuch as they say they will meet in a private room at a restaurant, do they propose to initiate, pass and raise masons in that setting?


What would be wrong with that setting. Considering the fact that the private dining rooms in the restaurants patronized by the two T.O. lodges I know of are nicer than most lodge rooms I've been in, it's a good fit.



> They make a point of stressing high dues.  Are these dues used to acquire these meeting/dining venues, or what?


 
In fact, "high dues" probably means the same as "dues that are not artificially low and which are sufficient to carry the lodge on it's dues revenue alone".


----------



## chtirrell (Apr 14, 2011)

Dear Brothers,

Thanks for taking an interest in our new lodge here in the Nutmeg State!  It's truly humbling to see the interest in our efforts extend beyond our Grand Jurisdiction.  I'd like to take a moment and address some of the questions brought up in this thread.

_A couple of questions come to mind. I see that one of their points is that they require ritual excellence. Inasmuch as they say they will meet in a private room at a restaurant, do they propose to initiate, pass and raise masons in that setting? Or borrow a lodgeroom somewhere else when they need to do ritual?_

During the 18th century, it was common practice to hold Masonic communications and degreework in a tavern or restaurant.  This was one of the primary reasons the tyler was so important to our early brothers.  Yes, we plan to hold our degree work in a private dining room at a restaurant.  The rooms that we have chosen are completely private and able to be tyled.  We have discussed our needs with the owners of these establishments and they understand our extreme need for privacy.  Likewise, the current Grand Master is aware of our intention, has attended our club meetings and supports this option.  In addition, each proposed location will be inspected by a district deputy to ensure that we adhere fully to our Grand Jurisdiction's rules and regulations.  We understand that this type of location is different from standard practice, but there is nothing that precludes us from this option within our jurisdiction.

_They make a point of stressing high dues. Are these dues used to acquire these meeting/dining venues, or what?_

The members of this lodge do not feel that our dues will be high.  We do feel that current dues in most lodges is too low.  During the 18th, 19th and early 20th century, the dues for a Masonic lodge were typically on the order of a week's wages for most brothers.  This financial commitment was only a single aspect of the responsibilities a brother had to his lodge (regular attendance, aiding fellow brothers, etc.).  These dues allowed Masonry to build the great buildings of the time that we still meet in today and to establish large funds that has helped Masonry with its philanthropic activities.  Unfortunately, during the last seventy to fifty years, we have allowed our dues to stagnate and inflation to outpace it.  This has made our dues dramatically and artificially low, which has barred us from continuing to grow our assets, support our needy brothers and build our temples.  The brothers of this lodge will not spend dead men's money and will financially support the Masonry of tomorrow from their own pockets.

The cost of the dinners will be in addition to our higher dues.  At this time we do not have a solid number, because we're discussing our bylaws now.

_Strange as their charter reads a Traditional Observance Lodge; not an E.C. lodge. (In reality; (IMNSHO) the two are not mutually exclusive)._

Unfortunately, there was a slight misunderstanding in our first dispensation.  We are forming a "European Concept" lodge and not a "Traditional Observance" lodge.  Although not mutually exclusive, "Traditional Observance" lodges are specific requirements that we will not be meeting.  The differences between these types of lodges can be found here (http://www.masonicrestoration.com/traditionallodges/europeanconcept.html).  Our Grand Master plans to issue a new dispensation with this correction.

Brothers, thank you again for discussing our new lodge.  We welcome the discussions and hope to share our experiences with our brothers both within and without our Grand Jurisdiction.

Fraternally,

R:.W:.B:. Charles Tirrell
Secretary - Quinta Essentia Lodge U.D.


----------



## tomasball (Apr 15, 2011)

I won't disagree that most lodges' dues are too low.  But most lodges also have to maintain a building, which this lodge won't.  But I guess if you keep the membership small, it kind of evens out.

As for ritual, how many of these six meetings a year do you foresee being devoted to degree work?  Or will you do that at called meetings?


----------



## tomasball (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm also interested to know if there is a distinct need for the dispensation to describe this lodge as a "European Concept" lodge.  Is there anything about your operating model that does not fit withing the normal statutes governing lodges in Connecticut?


----------



## Traveling Man (Apr 16, 2011)

tomasball said:


> I'm also interested to know if there is a distinct need for the dispensation to describe this lodge as a "European Concept" lodge.  Is there anything about your operating model that does not fit withing the normal statutes governing lodges in Connecticut?


 
One would think that affinity lodges would identify themselves in such a way that would indicate that they were not competing with other lodges in their jurisdictions for members. Their model is distinctly different but not unmasonic! Hence their moniker; E.C. or T.O.


----------



## chtirrell (Apr 16, 2011)

tomasball said:


> I won't disagree that most lodges' dues are too low.  But most lodges also have to maintain a building, which this lodge won't.  But I guess if you keep the membership small, it kind of evens out.
> 
> As for ritual, how many of these six meetings a year do you foresee being devoted to degree work?  Or will you do that at called meetings?


 

Thanks for the follow-up, Brother.  Although we don't have a building to support at the moment, we do have the expense of acquiring lodge paraphernalia and equipment in the near future.  Due to the mobile nature of our lodge, some of this paraphernalia will need to be specially crafted, which may be an added expense.  However, this is all secondary to the major reason our members believe that our dues need to be higher; to build for the future and to help, aid and assist our brothers and their families in a their times of need.  Unless we build our funds now, we'll be unable to do this in the future.

Currently, we're unsure how often ritual will occur, but we plan to have the degreework done during our six meetings throughout the year.   We're not currently sure the amount of time we want to require between degrees for candidates.  In the UK, lodges typically require a year between each degree, but we're not sure if we want to go that extreme.  The requirements for proficiency will be very stringent, which will require more time then normal, but a year is probably too much.


----------



## chtirrell (Apr 16, 2011)

Traveling Man said:


> One would think that affinity lodges would identify themselves in such a way that would indicate that they were not competing with other lodges in their jurisdictions for members. Their model is distinctly different but not unmasonic! Hence their moniker; E.C. or T.O.


 
There probably isn't a distinct need for the lodge to be outlined as an E.C. lodge, however the dispensation is written and granted by the Grand Master, so it is up to him to decide what the language will be.  The only exception that has been needed was to allow us to meet fewer than ten meetings a year.  Currently, this is granted in the dispensation directly and we are exploring a proposed change to the rules and regulations that would allow us to meet at this frequency without exception.


----------



## Traveling Man (Apr 16, 2011)

chtirrell said:


> There probably isn't a distinct need for the lodge to be outlined as an E.C. lodge, however the dispensation is written and granted by the Grand Master, so it is up to him to decide what the language will be.  The only exception that has been needed was to allow us to meet fewer than ten meetings a year.  Currently, this is granted in the dispensation directly and we are exploring a proposed change to the rules and regulations that would allow us to meet at this frequency without exception.


 I certainly hope that affinity lodges identify themselves as such. I would rather seek them out than the typical hum drum we have now with rotating lines, bang out degrees without the candidate knowing who is the "real" Worshipful Master, or having a WM that can't or won't do the work! Maybe now with so many lodges not having enough resources to keep their doors open the idea of a Masonic Centre might take hold. (another foreign concept that works).


----------

